# ga16de inner distributor seal how to replace



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

So mine has oil inside the distributor cap. Hoping to not spend $180 on reman distributor just for oil leak. Anyone hear have instructions or advice on getting this inner seal out and replaced. I am very experienced mechanically but would like some help before tearing this thing apart in case there is something that makes this chore impossible to do. 1999 Sentra 1.6L. Also, part number for the oil seal if you know it. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe the seal is Nissan P/N: B2131-01M00. I know most of the 90's era Hitachi units use that seal. I've always just replaced the distributor, but I have heard of people disassembling the distributor to replace the seal. I've heard it takes a bit of patience!


----------



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the part number. I am about to take the dizzy off. I found it is available locally. Yet still there is something about paying close to $200 just to get a small oil leak fixed that gripes me. I'm going to video document this in case I am successful so others can get this done without having to replace an otherwise perfectly working distributor.


----------

